# Import duty on move to Italy



## Jared S (Jun 10, 2021)

Hi all,
Hoping for a bit of first hand advice here. I'm moving to Italy permanently in a month. I own a home there and my partner has an EU passport so we are all good. The issue is with customs charges on my personal belongings I'm bringing over from the UK.

I can do it duty free if I have my italian residence card but I don't, I need to apply for it once I arrived. Sadly, it looks like I'll have to pay this fee.

Does anyone know a way around this besides putting my products in storage until I receive my official residence? You'd think I could claim it back once I have residence card but I don't see that anywhere.

Any other advice on claiming low values, etc? How am I supposed to value 6 year old pans and a shoe tree? I can't believe I have to pay VAT on that.

Any tips would be very welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

There is a bit of leeway for the customs people, and if you have a copy of your act of sale, which shows you are a property owner, they might well be lenient. Obviously this wont work for new stuff in a box with the price still on, but they will probably be so horrified at the state of your pans they'll let them through. Its worked for some of my clients in the past.


----------



## Jared S (Jun 10, 2021)

Thanks alot for the reply. Can you value used goods really cheap without raising suspicion?


----------

